# Pioneer Elite SC-05



## jaguardoc504 (Mar 25, 2009)

So i finally did it. I bought a Pioneer Elite SC-05, I work @ a Magnolia Home Theater so i got a phenominal deal on it. My current AV recievers isn't up to par with my current setup.

Fronts- Boston Acoustic Bravo II (I like the 2CH sound a lot better than the Def Tech's)
Rear- Definitive Technology Pro 100 
Center- Definitive Technology Pro 100 (switching to the LCR2300)
Sub- Definitive Technology Super Cube III (going to add a second one in about a month)

This thing get great reviews for the audio and video processing. It was an $1800 unit marked down to $1200 and lets just say that i got it for considerable less money. 

I am not going to use the video prcessing that much. I have a 73" Mitsubishi Diamond Series DLP so the pic quality is not an issue. 

But i just wanted to relay my excitement to everyone, 
*let me know what you think* 
:laugh::laugh::laugh:
​
I may have a Denon AVR-1505 FS/FT on the cheap not sure yet though.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

jaguardoc504 said:


> So i finally did it. I bought a
> Pioneer Elite SC-05,
> Fronts- Boston Acoustic Bravo II
> (I like the 2CH sound a lot better than the Def Tech's)
> ...


Nice I like the SC-05 great unit!
The Def-tech stuff is nice for movie action seems a bit boomy on music
but over all good fun setup!
How you like that TV?


----------



## jaguardoc504 (Mar 25, 2009)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Nice I like the SC-05 great unit!
> The Def-tech stuff is nice for movie action seems a bit boomy on music
> but over all good fun setup!
> How you like that TV?


TV is great, everyone say the picture on a DLP is not good. But i am a firm believer it's all relative. I didn't want to spend a small fortune on a large flat panel. The blacks are good (not great but good, better than most LCD's) The only issue i have is a large sliding glass door to the left of the TV. So anything during the day can get a little washed out if i don't close the blinds. But other than that i am impressed with the set. 

I would agree with the Def Tech with the exception of the Super Cube line the Pro line is a good entry level sub but not nearly as accurate as the Super Cuber Series nor do they look as good.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah,
we may start selling Mitsu aswell..
I have a Toshiba its nice but I want the Samsung LED
My Audio Will be
SC-05
KEF C7 (front Towers)
Kef C6c (Center)
Kef C3 (rear)
Veladyne DLS1500
Should be good till I can get some IQ or XQ's




jaguardoc504 said:


> TV is great, everyone say the picture on a DLP is not good. But i am a firm believer it's all relative. I didn't want to spend a small fortune on a large flat panel. The blacks are good (not great but good, better than most LCD's) The only issue i have is a large sliding glass door to the left of the TV. So anything during the day can get a little washed out if i don't close the blinds. But other than that i am impressed with the set.
> 
> I would agree with the Def Tech with the exception of the Super Cube line the Pro line is a good entry level sub but not nearly as accurate as the Super Cuber Series nor do they look as good.


----------



## jaguardoc504 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the New Samsung LED's especially the 6000, 7000, and 8000 series. love the thiness though..... maybe conside the this plasma from them 

The image is false looking. Dont get me wrong it's far better than any LCD I have ever seen. But it's too bright/vivid. 

This is probably due to the fact that i am a Pioneer PDP fan (RIP )

If i was going to buy a New LCD it would either be a Samsung, Sharp (look amazing with a good ISF calibration), or the new LG's (toned down picture, so it's considerable more accurate on the color side) 

But alas my passion is the audio side of HT..... so my opinion really doesn't matter that much

To each his own..... I Liek the Boston Sound lots of people hate it..... their new stuff is crap unfortunately

I have not had the chance to audition any KEF speakers.... what would you compare them to?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

i like the "Larger Than Life" Color & The Active Motion..
I want it to look fiction I like That unlike my audio I want that real as can be..

the KEF = Best Bang for the Buck, 
For the price (C-Class $800pr) is some of the best sounding Iv heard
I realy enjoy the Kef over the Def-tech more dynamics & output
good for 2chl or movie

The Next Step up XQ is a jump in price $2000 pr Sounds good Better than the Paraigm in that price class

The IQ is Sick $4000 pr (way out of my price range)
we have them on a parasound 210X2 sounds so good iv heard every cd i have on this system.. 
Anything higher is a whole class of its own 12k+ yeah..



jaguardoc504 said:


> I'm not a fan of the New Samsung LED's especially the 6000, 7000, and 8000 series. love the thiness though..... maybe conside the this plasma from them
> 
> The image is false looking. Dont get me wrong it's far better than any LCD I have ever seen. But it's too bright/vivid.
> 
> ...


----------



## jaguardoc504 (Mar 25, 2009)

So apparently the economy isnt effecting me......:surprised:

It's like a disease. Once you start you cannot stop. 

I just bought:
Vienna Acoustic Haydn bookshelf's (in rosewood GORGEOUS) to replace the BA Bravo II's
Vienna Acoustic Theatro Center Channel in Black (extremely nice finish) to replace the Definitive Technology Pro100 Center.......

I've always liked the warmth of these speakers very natural



More equipment up for sale


----------



## rti92Si (Jul 6, 2009)

New to the forum, but I had to respond since I am a MHT SUP in Atlanta! Congrats on the SC-05, they had a stupid insane price for a few days last month, glad you got one in time. I am waiting to replace my Denon 3806, since it should "die" soon...lol The specs on the new SC-25 look hot but it will be a lot more expensive then what I payed for my 3806. ELITE confuses me as there is nothing in between the $900MSRP VSX-23 and the $1700 MSRP SC-25? 

BTW, Im a 50" KURO Owner So I feel your pain on the no more Pioneer PDP thing.

Andrew


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Your corect nothing between the VSX-23 & the SC-25
PM me if you need a SC-25 I got a good price
Troy


rti92Si said:


> New to the forum, but I had to respond since I am a MHT SUP in Atlanta! Congrats on the SC-05, they had a stupid insane price for a few days last month, glad you got one in time. I am waiting to replace my Denon 3806, since it should "die" soon...lol The specs on the new SC-25 look hot but it will be a lot more expensive then what I payed for my 3806. ELITE confuses me as there is nothing in between the $900MSRP VSX-23 and the $1700 MSRP SC-25?
> 
> BTW, Im a 50" KURO Owner So I feel your pain on the no more Pioneer PDP thing.
> 
> Andrew


----------



## jaguardoc504 (Mar 25, 2009)

rti92Si said:


> New to the forum, but I had to respond since I am a MHT SUP in Atlanta! Congrats on the SC-05, they had a stupid insane price for a few days last month, glad you got one in time. I am waiting to replace my Denon 3806, since it should "die" soon...lol The specs on the new SC-25 look hot but it will be a lot more expensive then what I payed for my 3806. ELITE confuses me as there is nothing in between the $900MSRP VSX-23 and the $1700 MSRP SC-25?
> 
> BTW, Im a 50" KURO Owner So I feel your pain on the no more Pioneer PDP thing.
> 
> Andrew


There are no model between the VSX-23 and the SC-25 but that was the same for last year with the VSX-03, and SC-05.

From what i can tell the SC-25 is the same as the SC-07 minus the Burr Brown DAC.


----------



## rti92Si (Jul 6, 2009)

Our Pioneer rep did mention the new lineup will also pull and display album art on the TV as well. Very nice GUI from what he was saying. Don't forget the 5th HDMI on the front too.

I know there was a gap last year too, it just sucks now that I am wanting to upgrade as Denon and Pioneer don't really have something comparable to what I have power wise near the Employee Price I paid. I am running M&K LCR750MKII X 5 and a Martin Logan Grotto. I also just picked up 3 Speakercraft AIMLCR Threes and a Pair of MTTHREE's that I might replace the M&K's with. Not sure if I am going to keep them or turn them over yet.

Andrew


----------



## Vigarisa (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice, I have a SC-05 too. still working on better speakers since I have the Energy Take Classic 5.1 now


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

If you want Burr Brown you would need to step-up to the SC-27
More Upgrades from the SC-07
1~iPod On Screen Display + Cable
2~1 more HDMI Than The SC-07
3~Air Studio's Circuit System
4~ Zone 2 & 3


----------

